# polygon calculator



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I have seen a calculator somewhere for calculating the cuts for a polygonal structure such as a planter constructed by edge-joining strips of wood to the size needed. I am planning to make a 12 sided tube with an inside diameter of 13", and would really like to find the calculator again. I have searched the forum and can't come up with it?

Anyone able to give me the link? Thnaks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Roger

This maybe the one you are talking about

Polygon Calculator

OR the easy way
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/orderstatus/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_door.html#multiside_video_anchor

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/orderstatus/html/smarthtml/graphics2/plans-12-sided-planter.pdf


=========



The Warthog said:


> I have seen a calculator somewhere for calculating the cuts for a polygonal structure such as a planter constructed by edge-joining strips of wood to the size needed. I am planning to make a 12 sided tube with an inside diameter of 13", and would really like to find the calculator again. I have searched the forum and can't come up with it?
> 
> Anyone able to give me the link? Thnaks.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi roger,

Here is a pretty simple one;

http://myweb.cableone.net/mikec/wood/polycutcalc.xls

Mike


----------

